# 1971 Huffy " The Time Machine "



## whopperchopper (Jul 20, 2019)

Never seen one like this, has a Long Beach 12/31/74 tag on it, any one have a catalog pic of it! I tossed the bars and seat/sissy . Thanks


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 20, 2019)

why on earth would you throw those parts away?

I had a boys version only a coaster brake when I was a kid.  it was lime green and the seat was green and black. it wasn't a Time Machine. I don't remember what was on the chain guard


----------



## whopperchopper (Jul 20, 2019)

I didn't toss out the parts, didn't have them on when I picked the bike yesterday, hence the first pic without the said parts, the seat is a recover I had laying around, sissy is a new one, and bars are off a old ross.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Wow nice find! I remember seeing one on FB for sale out in CA a few months ago, did you grab that one? Very cool bike, never seen another. I thin the shifter on those is mounted under the seat, I remember John Brain posted a picture of the ad for it when the other one was posted.


----------



## whopperchopper (Jul 20, 2019)

Well I found this one on fb Chicago about a mile from my house! It does have a Long Beach tag on it!! Odd. I need the correct black with yellow strip seat I think if anyone has one.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 21, 2019)

Very Cool Score! You now own a Time Machine.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 22, 2019)

Are you telling me that you built a *time machine?! *_Out of a *HUFFY?!*_


----------



## whopperchopper (Aug 20, 2019)

Cleaned, adjusted, greased,  this is my only girls bike but it's one of my favorites!


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 20, 2019)

That bike came out Great! Congrats on a cool score.


----------

